# GRCA 2011 FT National - Aug 31 Closing



## weebegoldens

Golden Retriever Owners..... Don't forget..... GRCA Field Trial Closes early - August 31st. (Next WEDS)
(And not to forget to RSVP for the FT dinners).

You can enter on line at Entry Express for the FT and send in your RSVP page for the dinner.


Come on South of the border to have some fun. Look forward to seeing everyone.. 
Megan


----------



## Bait

Yup! We sent ours in and entered. Gotta get those dinner tickets! You definately don't wanna miss out on that! The FT Banquet is a MUST! Anybody who goes to this FT and doesn't go to the banquet is missing out! I can't understand why anyone would do one without the other. It's like surf and turf without the turf! It's such a great time and completes the week! And, the welcome dinners are awesome too. Another thing at this event you don't wanna miss! They usually have good food and good beverages... and GREAT company! This is when you make friends from all over the country that you come to look forward to meeting up with, year after year. What a blast! Man, last years was awesome! Right, Susan F?  
So, get your entries in and mail out your RSVP forms so you don't miss a GREAT time!


----------



## vanman

First timer,got dinner tickets per advice from the Golden Girl!!!!


----------



## Bait

vanman said:


> First timer,got dinner tickets per advice from the Golden Girl!!!!


Good advice well taken!


----------



## goldngirl

Yep, yep.....I'm trying to do my best to get more golden's to come to the GRCA Specialty! Lots of fun, good people, and all GOLDEN dogs!!!! 

So.......whatcha waitin for?? Enter your Golden and come to GA to be part of the
Golden Retirever National Specialty Field Trial or WC or WCX!


----------



## Bait

And, the dinners are always awesome! Great food and ....beverages!  And, the people are really cool to hang out with too!......... Just sayin'.


----------



## Beverly Burns

Don't worry, Michelle, there are still 3 days and there are quite a few names that haven't made it on the entry yet. It is always a great time and the host club goes to a lot of time and energy to put a Specialty on. I'll never forget my first with Phoenix. It was in St, Louis. Our van blew an engine just east of our destination. It was a nightmare. Small expensive rental SUV, back and forth to the dealership from the grounds, screwed up my dog in both stakes, couldn't stay a week to drop in a new engine subsequently bought a new van which I needed like a hole in the head. Phew! However, the banquets were marvelous and I got to see dogs that I had only heard and read about and people too. Specialties got better for us after that.


----------



## Bait

Wow! Was just mentioning the really cool people that show up at these specialties, and sure enough, one of them posts up!


----------



## goldngirl

Beverly Burns said:


> Don't worry, Michelle, there are still 3 days and there are quite a few names that haven't made it on the entry yet. It is always a great time and the host club goes to a lot of time and energy to put a Specialty on. I'll never forget my first with Phoenix. It was in St, Louis. Our van blew an engine just east of our destination. It was a nightmare. Small expensive rental SUV, back and forth to the dealership from the grounds, screwed up my dog in both stakes, couldn't stay a week to drop in a new engine subsequently bought a new van which I needed like a hole in the head. Phew! However, the banquets were marvelous and I got to see dogs that I had only heard and read about and people too. Specialties got better for us after that.


Bev, 
Oh Wow! So glad you're GRCA Natl Specialties got better than your first one! 
Guess you will never forget that Specialty! I've been quite lucky in that my last 2 specialties were WONDERFUL! No car troubles, no nothing, just fun, fun and great people to meet! Just me and my Dixie Darlin' each time but so many great memories! It will be great to see you in GA in a few weeks!
And I wish you safe travels! Take care!


----------



## vanman

Holy crap,I hope my f250 doesnt blow the 7.3 or Im in real trouble!it does have 260,000 on it but just dropped a new tranny in it.(ouch).See you there Bev.Looking forward to it.


----------



## Guest

Beverly Burns said:


> I'll never forget my first with Phoenix. It was in St, Louis.


Bev, I was there and saw you run the Open with Phoenix. I went dogless because Pilot was only 14 months old and I thought she wasn't ready to run a Derby (kicking myself later after seeing it) but it is always a great time, with dogs or without.

Glad we finally got a chance to meet in CT a couple of years ago!


----------



## vanman

looking forward to meeting John too.Heard lots about u.(all good)


----------



## Brad Turner

Vanman, just entered my Clyde pup in the derby.

This will be my first specialty and I can't wait to watch all these amazing goldens!


----------



## weebegoldens

Whew... alll done









Just a few pics from past Nationals.. I am sure MORE will surface. Look forward to meeting everyone and seeing everyone again ..

Megan


----------



## Guest

vanman said:


> looking forward to meeting John too.Heard lots about u.(all good)


No doubt unreliable sources! :twisted:

Luuuv youuuuu, Bait.....:razz::razz::razz:


----------



## Bait

Melanie Foster said:


> No doubt unreliable sources! :twisted:
> 
> Luuuv youuuuu, Bait.....:razz:


Cute!  But, yeah, I fear Chris may have been misinformed. Hope he isn't disappointed. Might have to go deep into the wardrobe bag for this.  And, no you don't love me Mel. I'm just an easy target.


----------



## Bait

weebegoldens said:


> Whew... alll done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few pics from past Nationals.. I am sure MORE will surface. Look forward to meeting everyone and seeing everyone again ..
> 
> Megan


But, seriously folks, why would anybody wanna miss out on good times like these? So, get those RSVP forms in today! It's a HOOT! 
And, same here, Megan!


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

The Golden Retriever Foundation DNA donations will be done at the Field Trial Welcome dinner ... Kaye Fuller will be "vampire in chief", If you have new pups with you, they can donate, too.

Please let me know if you need those forms to fill out in advance. No appointment needed, but the forms take some time to fill out. I can email them to you.

Kaye will also be drawing for DNA testing. If you're going to do that you do have to order online from Optigen, and let me know who to put on the "master list".

[email protected]


----------



## vanman

Brad, look forward to meeting you,and seeing your dog run as well as everyone elses.Sounds like it will be a gr8 time


----------



## weebegoldens

Pictures - care of Bait...


















































* Don't miss the fun* 
These pictures are from OK / Colorado..
I might have to find some from MO next.... Each year we have fun !!!

Entries close tomorrow night(wed)...Don't say.. 'I wish I should have........'
*COME!!!!!*


----------



## Bait

weebegoldens said:


> Pictures - care of Bait...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Don't miss the fun*
> These pictures are from OK / Colorado..
> I might have to find some from MO next.... Each year we have fun !!!
> 
> Entries close tomorrow night(wed)...Don't say.. 'I wish I should have........'
> *COME!!!!!*


You've got that right, Megan! And, sometimes it isn't easy. Some years people have to do without quite a bit just to make specialty. Some people have hardships and very trying times those years. But, they still make it....Yeah, cuz it IS that important. Just do it!


----------



## Beverly Burns

Every weekend we step up to the plate with large entries and some of the best dogs in the USA...and proudly so. We are committed to our breed also ...and proudly so. This is our chance to show our world who we have and what we are. It may not always work out, but it is what we work for and what we are proud of. The first Specialty with Phoenix, he acted like a total itdiot. He had never seen a Golden Retriever before and thought that he was a "black dog" sort of like Steve Martin in the "Jerk". What a hoot in retrospect. I am so looking forward to seeing all of our friends and introducing them to Sipping Irish Gold aka "Tully" Cheers! BB


----------



## Bait

Where's the "like" button?


----------



## vanman

My training partner said to me once"you'll never have a lab"to which i replied"you know what?your right.1st Golden Spec. Home 4 days then 9 glorious days in N.D.letting my boys do what they do best!sound like a nice kickoff to fall!


----------



## jen

SO looking forward to this year's Specialty  It has been several years since I have gone, and never been this close (3 1/2 hours!). I will be there helping with the field trial doing whatever I am needed to do! No dog to run, just doing some obedience and the parade of title holders with my retired boy who lost his leg to bone cancer (19 months ago and still going strong!!). That will be a special moment for me for sure! 

Bev, I am going to look you up and introduce you to my Phoenix son James....He is a wondeful boy and I would be honored for you to meet him. Looking forward to more golden friendships!


----------



## Beverly Burns

To Jen in Alabam: I couldn't find your pup on k9data.com. Who is his mother? I love to keep track of Phoenix and Pixie pups but can't always find them over the years. Some people are very good in keep the breeders abreast of traits, accomplishments, etc. others, I hope are just enjoying their dogs. I too will be helping work the field events-O & Am so please stop by.


----------



## SusanF

Have a GReat time y'all! Wish I could be there but hope to make it to St. Louis )


----------



## Glenda Brown

I plan to be at the Specialty on Wednesday---am taking a detour through Georgia on my way to attend the 14th birthday party of my oldest grandchild! Hope to see some "fuzzy" grandchildren in Georgia as well. 

Really looking forward to meeting some of you "Up Close and Personal" and visiting with many old friends.

Glenda


----------



## Bait

vanman said:


> My training partner said to me once"you'll never have a lab"to which i replied"you know what?your right.1st Golden Spec. Home 4 days then 9 glorious days in N.D.letting my boys do what they do best!sound like a nice kickoff to fall!


Can't wait to yak with ya about that N.D. trip, Chris!  We like to combine the specialty with some hunting trip attached also. Makes for a great beginning to fall season. (Not to mention saying "good riddance" to summer.  )


----------



## Bait

SusanF said:


> Have a GReat time y'all! Wish I could be there but hope to make it to St. Louis )


Was hoping you could make it Susan. Would be cool to hook up and enjoy with you not have quite so much to do.  Last year, you were pretty busy.


----------



## Bait

Glenda Brown said:


> I plan to be at the Specialty on Wednesday---am taking a detour through Georgia on my way to attend the 14th birthday party of my oldest grandchild! Hope to see some "fuzzy" grandchildren in Georgia as well.
> 
> Really looking forward to meeting some of you "Up Close and Personal" and visiting with many old friends.
> 
> Glenda


Really looking forward to this!


----------



## Bait

Good idea, Jen! And, you're gonna love Bev!  And, just in case you don't know who to look for when trying to pick Bev out, Look at post# 14 in this thread. Second page. Second photo. She's the girl in the red top with the camo hat all the way left in the photo. Some old guy has his arm around her.  LOL


----------



## Beverly Burns

Oh come on. That photo made me look old and fat...and we all know that's not the case!


----------



## Bait

Beverly Burns said:


> Oh come on. That photo made me look old and fat...and we all know that's not the case!


Absolutely!  Was just giving Jen something to go on. If I had a better one, i would've posted it.  Sorry, Bev.  Hey, Jen, Bev is much younger and thinner than this photo portrays.


----------



## John Gassner

Beverly Burns said:


> Oh come on. That photo made me look old and fat...and we all know that's not the case!


Bev, we know it's not you......it's Bait's camera! It had the same effect on Lanier, Bait and me too!


John


----------



## Diane Brunelle

It's true...Bait' s camera only takes good pictures of dogs, his in particular, oh and mine too. People are another thing...got to go to Kathy's camera for that. Have a wonderful time you guys....Missing another fun time Kathy, send us some photos, PLEEZ!)
Diane


----------



## Bait

Actually, that WAS Kathy's camera.........operative word...WAS. Has since been broken. But, not to fear she just bought a brand new, BETTER one!  So, NONE of us will have THAT excuse this year.


----------



## Beverly Burns

OK..now I'm happy. Cuz it wouldn't be Golden Specialty without Grace and Lisa. What about John and Janice??? Yes it's a long way but come one...Stanley...is the bombs. And Niki S. I see he is running his Cadi puppy in Derby out East and I called Jeff and Mary Adams with Cadi who is wonderful should also be entered. Just a few more hours.


----------



## SusanF

Yea, I had a few chores 
I don't think I have ever been to an Eastern NS but I would hate to miss St. Louis. I was there in the mid-90's ("the hot one") and then again for "the cold one"  
There's a really good BBQ place near Purina that I would like to visit again!


----------



## Furball

Well here goes nothing, I entered Fisher in the qual just for sh*ts however I am a very good cheerleader so looking forward to meeting you all and cheering you on! Now that I'm actually following FT goldens it will be great to see the dogs in action I have only read about. 
I will have a vendor booth (K9-Design.com) at the main show site, would love for any and all to stop by, I am going to take pictures of visitors and their goldens and post them on FB in a kind of real-time whos-who at the national.


----------



## J. Walker

I plan on being there on Monday to watch the dogs. I'd love to run my pup but I'm leaving for New Jersey on Tuesday to visit the in-laws and run my pup in a Q up there. I'm looking forward to seeing some dogs I've read about.


----------



## jen

Bev- My James' mother is Topbrass Goodtime Charli (Nealcrest Super Sleuth/Boomer). He will be 2 in September. I am also picking up his sister at the specialty to bring home. She will make a wonderful addtion to our family  Not sure how we're going to make even more room in our bed for another dog! We have 3 already, so "Alex" may be sleeping with my 4 year old daughter in her bed....she is very excited, as she thinks this new dog coming is all hers! Looking forward to meeting everyone


----------



## Beverly Burns

Please send me or PM me the registered names of both dogs and AKC numbers if you have them. I never heard anything about that litter (as sometimes happens owning the stud dog) and would love to include them on the k9data site. Thanks, Bev


----------



## K G

Those of you running the Qual and Derby at the CRCA trial should look into hitting the Middle Tennessee/Chattanooga double D/Q in Nashville the weekend before. Both events start on Friday and should finish up early Sunday if not late Saturday, which would give you PLENTY of time to get down to Madison, GA, for the Monday start. Both events are on Entry Express now.

k g


----------



## Breck

K G said:


> Those of you running the Qual and Derby at the CRCA trial should look into hitting the Middle Tennessee/Chattanooga double D/Q in Nashville the weekend before. Both events start on Friday and should finish up early Sunday if not late Saturday, which would give you PLENTY of time to get down to Madison, GA, for the Monday start. Both events are on Entry Express now.
> 
> k g


Hey Keith, You forgot to add something.
The next trial, Middle Tennessee starts Friday after the Specialty on the same grounds in LaVergne as Mid TN/Chatt Double D/Q .
Golden folks could run 4 Derbies, 4 Quals, 2 Ams and 2 Opens.
The drive isn't bad either. Maybe 4 hours all interstate highway. You could feed and air your dogs, hit the road and arrive by bed time.


----------



## M. Robinson

Any idea how to email a late banquet ticket request?...no phone or email noted on the RSVP form


----------



## John Gassner

Shirley Peskie, 314-960-9580, [email protected]


----------



## vanman

Whew!Just got through judging am at Midwest.Hope its not that HOT in 2 weeks.Was 90 plus Fri and Sat.humid


----------



## Bait

Me too, Vanman! Don't worry tho, We'll be carrying some nice, cool beverages!


----------



## weebegoldens

Bait said:


> Me too, Vanman! Don't worry tho, We'll be carrying some nice, cool beverages!


You might be carrying for us.. I will be drinking them ..


----------



## Bait

Bar opens sunday, sept. 25th.


----------



## goldngirl

Bait said:


> Bar opens sunday, sept. 25th.


Count me in! Nothing better than sitting in the shade with my Dixie Darlin enjoying a nice cool beverage!


----------



## John Gassner

Bait said:


> Bar opens sunday, sept. 25th.


At the conclusion of the Am!


----------



## vanman

;-)Bait,we put the hurt on the doves Last Thrus.morn and Monday eve. before and after training sessions.Was a hoot.I thought i saw you where from out east.One of those Woodies in profile pic with Bomber was banded in Mason Neck WR in VA.Shot on Root River S.E. WI.Ever heard of that refuge?


----------



## Bait

John Gassner said:


> At the conclusion of the Am!


For you maybe.


----------



## Bait

vanman said:


> ;-)Bait,we put the hurt on the doves Last Thrus.morn and Monday eve. before and after training sessions.Was a hoot.I thought i saw you where from out east.One of those Woodies in profile pic with Bomber was banded in Mason Neck WR in VA.Shot on Root River S.E. WI.Ever heard of that refuge?


Yeah, that's a couple hundred miles south of us. That's pretty cool! All the way out in WI, huh?


----------



## mbcorsini

You all have a great time. I will be thinking of you. Jazz wishes her sister (Ida) the best a Blue ribbon. We will miss everyone. Good luck and have fun to all.

Mary Beth


----------



## Bait

We'll be missing you too, MB. Wish you could come. But, understand as we came very close to not having the oppertunity. I'll send you some cellphone pics. Hopefully, they'll be "clean" enough.


----------



## Bait

goldngirl said:


> Count me in! Nothing better than sitting in the shade with my Dixie Darlin enjoying a nice cool beverage!


Count you in????? How could we possibly count you out????  .................. You're the bartender.


----------



## weebegoldens

Bait... I think you are slacking.. Where are we going to meet... for the Handlers party?


----------



## goldngirl

Bait said:


> Count you in????? How could we possibly count you out????  .................. You're the bartender.


Ok then.... "whatcha drink in?". We are gonna have fun!


----------



## goldngirl

weebegoldens said:


> Bait... I think you are slacking.. Where are we going to meet... for the Handlers party?


Bait's working on the handlers party! He's been on google earth to find the best water holes for all of us! I have faith in Bait!


----------



## Diane Brunelle

goldngirl said:


> Bait's working on the handlers party! He's been on google earth to find the best water holes for all of us! I have faith in Bait!


Bait is the BEST!!!!!! at finding water holes! you all have a great time down there and promise to send us pictures of all the fun we are missing Just not in the cards for us this year.
Will miss all of you and the fun.
Diane


----------



## weebegoldens

Maybe Bait should put on a seminar on how he finds them ....


----------



## Bait

Google Earth, Baby!  Plus, a little help from my friends.


----------



## weebegoldens

Bait.. Is there a special software plugin for Google Earth that the Bars are highlighted or do you have special Bionic Eyes...


----------



## vanman

got a sick dog on my hands,wont eat not holding down food.vet tommorrow for Clyde.gotta get him back in sync,prob. no training for a while.


----------



## Bait

weebegoldens said:


> Bait.. Is there a special software plugin for Google Earth that the Bars are highlighted or do you have special Bionic Eyes...


Restaurants, bars, hotels, etc. The icons pop up when you zoom in and then you click on the icon and their website comes up. So, you can go thru their site, and food and drink menu and pics.....'nuf said! Have picked alot of winners like that, coast to coast. What can I say?....I'm driven.  Nothing like finding a good place to eat, drink, and be merry!  This year you would think we could get some help from some of our friends in GA to get a little input on where to go. 
Gotta have an "unofficial handler's meeting."  It's a must!


----------



## Bait

vanman said:


> got a sick dog on my hands,wont eat not holding down food.vet tommorrow for Clyde.gotta get him back in sync,prob. no training for a while.


Man! Hope Clyde's ok, Chris!


----------



## goldngirl

vanman said:


> got a sick dog on my hands,wont eat not holding down food.vet tommorrow for Clyde.gotta get him back in sync,prob. no training for a while.


Hoping Clyde is ok? Sending our best thots to u and Clyde for a speedy recovery! Let us know how Clyde is doing???


----------



## vanman

temp 103.6 up from this morn.vet tommorrow.still wont eat.but is drinking......


----------



## ErinsEdge

How is Clyde?


----------



## Brad Turner

Man Chris, I hope Clyde is ok. Do you have any idea what is going on?


----------



## Jim Pickering

--- News Flash ---​
For those individuals that plan to attend the Welcome Dinner and/or the Awards Banquet and who may want to indulge in liquid refreshment stronger than sweet tea a complication has arisen. I have been asked by the lady who is organizing the two functions to explain the problem and the solution.

It seems that Morgan County, GA where the field Welcome Dinner, and Awards Banquet will be located just passed a statute requiring a Pour Permit to sell any alcoholic beverage. The facility where the dinner and banquet will be held does not have a permit and the purchase of a permit would be cost prohibitive.

But wait!! All is not lost. Given that the GRCA is a non-profit organization the booze can be given away. Before the winos among you get overly excited there is a catch. Those involved in organizing the Specialty, the Field Trial and the social events would like to at least break even. If the Welcome Dinner and/or Awards Banquet can generate a few dollars to support the field events all the better which is why you have paid dearly for the meal.

So here is the plan. There will be a Tri-Tronics collar to be raffled for drinks. One raffle ticket per drink. This may be a little tricky in that there will be individuals selling raffle tickets for other items that will not get you to the bar. If you want a bar ticket just be sure you see the person selling tickets for the Tri-Tronics collar. If this is overly confusing one will be able to simply make a generous donation to the GRCA Specialty and receive a drink ticket in appreciation of the donation. You will exchange either one collar raffle ticket or donation ticket for one “free” drink. Tickets will be sold at the Welcome Dinner and also the Awards Banquet with the drawing at the close of the Awards presentation.

Just don’t forget to stop by the ATM machine.


----------



## goldngirl

Jim Pickering said:


> --- News Flash ---​
> For those individuals that plan to attend the Welcome Dinner and/or the Awards Banquet and who may want to indulge in liquid refreshment stronger than sweet tea a complication has arisen. I have been asked by the lady who is organizing the two functions to explain the problem and the solution.
> 
> It seems that Morgan County, GA where the field Welcome Dinner, and Awards Banquet will be located just passed a statute requiring a Pour Permit to sell any alcoholic beverage. The facility where the dinner and banquet will be held does not have a permit and the purchase of a permit would be cost prohibitive.
> 
> But wait!! All is not lost. Given that the GRCA is a non-profit organization the booze can be given away. Before the winos among you get
> 
> 
> 
> overly excited there is a catch. Those involved in organizing the Specialty, the Field Trial and the social events would like to at least break even. If the
> 
> 
> Welcome Dinner and/or Awards Banquet can generate a few dollars to support the field events all the better which is why you have paid dearly for the meal
> 
> So here is the plan. There will be a Tri-Tronics collar to be raffled for drinks. One raffle ticket per drink. This may be a little tricky in that there will b
> 
> individuals selling raffle tickets for other items that will not get you to the bar. If you want a bar ticket just be sure you see the person selling tickets for the Tri-Tronics collar. If this is overly confusing one will be able to simply make a
> 
> generous donation to the GRCA Specialty and receive a drink ticket in appreciation of the donation. You will exchange either one collar raffle ticket
> 
> or donation ticket for one “free” drink. Tickets will be sold at the Welcome Dinner and also the Awards Banquet with the drawing at the close of the
> 
> Awards presentation.
> 
> Just don’t forget to stop by the ATM machin


Please let us all THANK Tri-Tronics and Warner Smith for the generous Tri-Tronics E-Collar donation to the GRCA Natl Specialty Field Trial Event! This is the 3rd year in a row that Tri-Tronics has supported the GRCA Natl Specialty Field Trial Event! 

I am sure all of us will give a big AMEN to purchasing a raffle ticket for the Tri-Tronics E Collar which will also double as a drink ticket for the Welcome dinner! Thank you Jim for your creative thinking "outside of the box". I know I will salute you at the bar after I purchase my Tri-Tronics E Collar ticket!

Thank you Tri-Tronics! 
3 year in a row!!!


----------



## goldngirl

vanman said:


> temp 103.6 up from this morn.vet tommorrow.still wont eat.but is drinking......


Our best to you and Clyde! Keep us posted! 

And....Get well Clyde!


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

> There will be a Tri-Tronics collar to be raffled for drinks. One raffle ticket per drink.


An ingenius idea!


----------



## drdawg

Leave it to Pickering to figure a way to get booze into the event! You sure Bait didn't have something to do with this? ;-)

I have to add that Warner Smith and his team have consistently been very supportive of our field event on an annual basis for a long time. I recall his team sending us a collar and assorted other training accessories in Seattle and have always seen at least a top of the line training collar available form them!


----------



## Jim Harvey

Chris, is Clyde doing OK?


----------



## Bait

WOW! Jim, you are the MAN! Thank YOU, and whoever else helped in finding this remedy to the situation. Very well played! 
And, also big thanks to Michelle, Warner Smith, and Tri-Tronics for their efforts as well. This is the kind of stuff that makes this event what it is. Bunch of people dedicated to organizing and following thru with an event that is a great time to be had by all. And so dedicated that any speed bumps along the way are smoothed over for all our benefit! Thanks to all of you! 
And, no Lee, I didn't have anything to do with it,......as much as I wish I HAD that kind of ingenuity


----------



## Jim Pickering

Bait said:


> And, no Lee, I didn't have anything to do with it,......as much as I wish I HAD that kind of ingenuity


Likewise the only involvement I have had/will have is the purchase of tickets. I am just the messanger. Save your thanks for the folks doing the work. I just thought that it would be unfair of me to take advangave of inside information and get to the bar ahead of Bait.


----------



## Bait

Jim Pickering said:


> Likewise the only involvement I have had/will have is the purchase of tickets. I am just the messanger. Save your thanks for the folks doing the work. I just thought that it would be unfair of me to take advangave of inside information and get to the bar ahead of Bait.


I'm ok with it Jim. Cuz I know you'd save me a seat.  Can't wait to belly up to the bar with ya buddy! Gonna be long overdue.


----------



## vanman

Cold one will taste good after drining 900MI!Looks like Clyde will be ok.Bacterial infection got a shot and some meds looking better already.ate today and was bouncing around a bit.Will let up on training rest of week and run trial this weekend,then concentrate on GA.Thanks for everyones concern.always helps to know friends are with ya......And as long as im on the subject,thanks to all those that gave their lives on 9/11............no greater sacrifice.


----------



## Brad Turner

Great to hear Chris! Can't wait to watch him run


----------



## Bait

Good to hear, Chris!


----------



## Becky Mills

Good deal Chris, Clyde has a big fan club and not just among the fluffy folks.


----------



## ErinsEdge

Glad Clyde is better.


----------



## Bait

Geez, I wonder if Becky might pop in for a visit?..........Would be pretty cool.


----------



## Bait

Becky Mills said:


> Good deal Chris, Clyde has a big fan club and not just among the fluffy folks.


We got a Becky fan club too. Kathy reminded me we haven't seen you since '04?? Is that right? Ya gotta make a showing, Becky!


----------



## vanman

:Looks like a good forcast for the start.Its great in WI right now.Had frost on the grass 2 nights ago.North had snow flurries.My kinda weather.


----------



## Bait

vanman said:


> :Looks like a good forcast for the start.Its great in WI right now.Had frost on the grass 2 nights ago.North had snow flurries.My kinda weather.


I'm with YOU bro!!!  Clyde doin ok? Hope so.


----------



## vanman

Hes good and healthy.Ran Amat. at Wisc Am this weekend,did a nice set of landmarks ,went out on the land blind.tough one.


----------



## Bait

Important thing is, he's able. That's good. When are you headin down?


----------



## vanman

Thurs. PM.prob. arrive Fri sometime in pm


----------



## Bait

We'll be a few hours behind ya! 
Leaving friday morning, with my right foot in the firewall!


----------



## weebegoldens

Too ALL.. Be Safe in your travels to the national. 

Can't wait to see everyone again!!!


Megan


----------



## Bait

weebegoldens said:


> Too ALL.. Be Safe in your travels to the national.
> 
> Can't wait to see everyone again!!!
> 
> 
> Megan


Ditto that, Megan!
It's ON!


----------



## José Nijssen

We'll be off in a few hours to get our flight to Atlanta. And then ... the GRCA National. We are soooo looking forward to meeting all those great Goldens we only know by name and reputation, and their handlers. So if you see two women that look a bit out of place, a short one with a really too bright green / blue / orange backpack, and a tall one, that is us. We wish everybody a lot of success and a great time. Have fun!


----------



## Bait

You're coming all the way from the Netherlands? Are you entered? Wow! Cool! I'd say you'll be the ones who have traveled the farthest to be there.


----------



## José Nijssen

Bait, it is even worse. Not entered, just coming to watch all you guys!


----------



## Guest

Oh heck, they pop over here all the time. They are jet setters, you know!

Have fun everyone!


----------



## Bait

dreamweaver said:


> Bait, it is even worse. Not entered, just coming to watch all you guys!


What?! Not sure of geography outside the States but, I'm guessing the Netherlands must be one of those countries where it's legal to smok....oh....uh......nevermind. Was just thinking outloud  
What I meant to say was, God Bless you and hope you have a safe trip. .....(And hope you're not too disappointed in what you see when you get here.   lol


----------



## José Nijssen

That'll do Melanie ;= )))))


----------



## José Nijssen

Bait, I'll keep an eye on you, you know, so you'ld better behave. And uhh, no, not smoking ...


----------



## Bait

OK, I'm getting dizzy. (Doesn't take much) Have you ever been to a specialty before?


----------



## José Nijssen

No, never been before, so high expectations ))).


----------



## Bait

Oh Boy!


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

dreamweaver said:


> No, never been before, so high expectations ))).


You won't be disappointed!! The best vacation you can imagine for a Golden-lover!


----------



## GLDNS4C

* Wishing everyone great luck and fun at the trial!!! 

Carol (....very disappointed we couldn't be there this year.) *


----------



## Sue Kiefer

Good Luck to everyone. 
Sue


----------



## Annette

Good luck to all. I know you will have a great time!


----------



## Judy Myers

Wish we could have joined you but we're planning on St. Louis in 2012 and Wichita Falls in 2013. Good luck to everyone, but most of all have fun.


----------



## Paula Richard

Good luck and have fun everyone. One big party when Bait and Lisa shows up.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Drive safely & have a great time!

A friend who headed down early says that a local friend gave him some dog safety advice. There is a certain type of grass all over the place down there. Check your dog's eyes after each land series for seeds from this grass. Flush the dog's eyes with water to get the seeds out. (2-person job). The seeds can cause bad irritation; might end up with a trip to the vet; and will hurt your dog's vision for a day.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

While you guys are hootin' and hollerin', remember the rest of us waiting at home to hear of your adventures!


----------



## Sue Kiefer

Yes for sure. 
Sue


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Anybody have info on the WC/X? Wasn't there supposed to be a Facebook page or Yahoo Group for Specialty info? Anybody remember how to find it?


----------



## José Nijssen

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/GRCANationalSpecialty/join


----------



## José Nijssen

A big THANK YOU to all the people who made us feel so welcome today. We've had a great time watching the WC/WCX and looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## jgrammer

Have fun, everyone. Wish we could make it, hopefully next year! Looking forward to hearing how everyone is doing!


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Well, the games have begun! Those of us waiting at home will just have to bide our time through the day ...


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/GRCANationalSpecialty/

the other one didn't work for me, but this one did.

WC & WCX results (unofficial) are posted there.

You'll have to have a Yahoo profile to join this Yahoo Group.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Couldn't make the other link work, but this one worked for me
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/GRCANationalSpecialty/


----------



## Sue Kiefer

How about list it like others have done for trials instead of having to be a member of such and such or following another link to no-man's land.
Sue


----------



## Guest

I was able to access it without being a member.


----------



## GLDNS4C

*GRCA National Field Team Supporters - Here are the callbacks from this morning .... to the next series:

Qual: 1, 2, 3, 5, 8, 9, 13, 14, 15, 16, 18, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29 , 30, 32, 33, 34, 35

Amat: 1, 2, 7, 8, 10, 11, 12, 13, 15, 17, 21, 22, 23, 24, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 32, 33, 35, 36, 37, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44.

I will have these loaded into the official GRCA National link later this afternoon.

http://atlantagoldens.org/National/Field-Trial.htm 

Good luck to all ....Carol*


----------



## mlopez

GLDNS4C said:


> *GRCA National Field Team Supporters - Here are the callbacks from this morning .... to the next series:
> 
> Qual: 1, 2, 3, 5, 8, 9, 13, 14, 15, 16, 18, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29 , 30, 32, 33, 34, 35
> 
> Amat: 1, 2, 7, 8, 10, 11, 12, 13, 15, 17, 21, 22, 23, 24, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 32, 33, 35, 36, 37, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44.
> 
> I will have these loaded into the official GRCA National link later this afternoon.
> 
> http://atlantagoldens.org/National/Field-Trial.htm
> 
> Good luck to all ....Carol*


Thanks for the update!


----------



## golden boy 2

Amateur All-Age - Monday - 45 Entries Judges: Mitchell Brown & Bruce Hall
DOW ended with 66. Starting with dog # 66-45=21 (highlighted in yellow).
# Dog Name Owner Handler 
1 Topbrass One More Time Around MH** James Bryan James Bryan/Susan Bryan 
2 Goldbriars Copper Bullet*** Joe/Dottie Wattleworth Joe Wattleworth 
3 Firemark Against The Wind John Baitinger John Baitinger 
4 Thistle Rocks Red Ike SH Tom Lane Tom Lane 
5 Real Gold's Balder*** Judith Paulsen Judith Paulsen 
6 Topbrass Rolling Stone Judy Rasmuson Judy Rasmuson 
7 Morningstar Apellation CDX MH *** WCX CCA VCX Ginnie Pastor Dennis McConnell/Ginnie Pastor 
8 Ambertrail's Renegade Donna Williams David Williams 
9 FTCH AFTCH Topbrass Smooth As Silk MH Medie Robinson Medie Robinson 
10 Emberain Saint Elias MH CD Linda L Johnson Paul Johnson/Linda Johnson 
11 FC Bro's Counterfeit Folly Gerald Bailey Gerald Bailey 
12 Wasatch's Blackhorse Redhot Jim & Kathy Pickering Jim Pickering 
13 GRHRCH Frisbies Rusty Sage WCX, MH Shane Faltys Shane Faltys 
14 River Bottoms Max Q Annie Andy Whiteley John Gassner/Andy Whiteley 
15 Erinhills Aurora Borealis*** diana beatty Diana Beatty 
16 Trifecta's Steeplechase Bet *** Martha Cole Glenn Martha Cole Glenn 
17 RockErin Red River Ruckus *** Kent & Judi Carter Judi Carter 
18 Trifecta's Place Your Bets Lisa Kane Lisa Kane/Grace Mondrosch 
19 Choctaw's Yukon Copper Penny, MH John Graf John Graf 
20 Turbo Steam'n Twilight Dragon CDX MH WCX Ron Rubrecht Ron Rubrecht 
21 Trifecta's Good to Go CD SH *** Joanna Lewis Joanna Lewis 
22 Topbrass No Time to Paws *** Kaye Fuller Kaye Fuller 
23 Happydaugh's A Cut Above *** Ann Strathern Ann Strathern 
24 OTCH Salt Marsh Ready Aim Flyer UDX darlene houlihan Darlene Houlihan 
25 Storm Warnings Dixie Darlin*** Michelle Chalupka Michelle Chalupka 
26 Firemark Hands On The Wheel *** John Baitinger John Baitinger 
27 Topbrass Caleb UD Connie Cleveland Connie Cleveland 
28 TopBrass Hawks Red Wing Ernest Hawkins Ernie Hawkins 
29 Morningstar Maia SH ** WCX CCA Ginnie Pastor Ginnie Pastor/Dennis McConnell 
30 RV ATR'S GangstamanMH*** Christopher Van Eimeren Chris Van Eimeren 
31 Ambertrail's Life Of Riley*** Donna Williams David Williams 
32 Millpond Musket Man JFTR*** Medie Robinson Medie Robinson 
33 Topbrass Liberty Belle III MH CD Linda L Johnson Paul Johnson/Linda Johnson 
34 Goldbriars Gator Raider*** Dottie/Joe Wattleworth Dottie Wattleworth 
35 HRCH Firemarks Million Dollar Baby MH Michael Castelli Michael Castelli 
36 Firemarks Elusive One Andy Whiteley Andy Whiteley 
37 Goldstar Micah Connie Cleveland Judy Rasmuson 
38 Honeywoods Ready to Rumble***QFTR diana beatty Diana Beatty 
39 Topbrass Nobody's Fool Joanna Lewis Joanna Lewis 
40 Special Touchs Satchacrazy BaileyMae MH *** Wayne Skochenski Wayne Skochenski 
41 Trifectas Bullet Grace Mondrosch Lisa Kane/Grace Mondrosch 
42 Midas' Mr Beau Jangles SH David & Ginny Dupont David Dupont 
43 Little Bit of Gold Dust***MH Beverly Burns Bev Burns 
44 Amanda's Pick of Maggie Creek MH *** George Fiebelkorn George Fiebelkorn 
45 Happydaugh Strikes Gold ** Ann Strathern Ann Strathern


----------



## golden boy 2

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind, 26 dogs

1,2,7,8,10,11,12,13,15,17,21,22,24,26,27,28,30,33,35,36,37,39,40,41,43,44


----------



## GLDNS4C

*Update Qual #2:

Qual Callbacks to water blind in the morning:

1, 2, 3, 5, 8, 9, 13, 16, 21, 22, 23, 25, 28, 29, 30, 34, 35

Good luck to all called-back....Carol*


----------



## Guest

golden boy 2 said:


> Amateur callbacks to the waterblind, 26 dogs
> 
> 1,2,7,8,10,11,12,13,15,17,21,22,24,26,27,28,30,33,35,36,37,39,40,41,43,44


gb2, I tried you at both numbers I have for you. Can't get through. 

Good luck to everyone who is still playing in these two stakes!


----------



## golden boy 2

Felony, those numbers don't work anymore. Too many women calling me at inappropriate hours of the night asking for "booty calls" I am not sure what that is but it sounds gross!


----------



## Guest

I don't know how I'll ever reach you again now that you work for the government.


----------



## Goldenboy

golden boy 2 said:


> Amateur callbacks to the waterblind, 26 dogs
> 
> 1,2,7,8,10,11,12,13,15,17,21,22,24,26,27,28,30,33,35,36,37,39,40,41,43,44


That's nearly 60% of the dogs that entered. Nice.


----------



## Guest

Goldenboy said:


> That's nearly 60% of the dogs that entered. Nice.


Depends on how you look at it (and I know you understand what I mean by that).

Oops, unless I misinterpreted what you said....


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

GLDNS4C said:


> *Update Qual #2:*
> 
> *Qual Callbacks to water blind in the morning:*
> 
> *1 *Marathon's Being Just Jack SH AX AXJ - Karen Hollender
> *2 *Ida Red's Sweet Jen - Jim Nagy
> *3 *Choctaw's Yukon Copper Penny, MH - John Graf
> *5 *Topbrass One More Time Around MH** - James/Susan Bryan
> *8 *Turbo Steam'n Twilight Dragon CDX MH WCX - Ron Rubrecht
> *9 *Topbrass Nobody's Fool - Joanna Lewis
> *13 *Topbrass Wing and a Prayer UD - Darlene Houlihan
> *16 *Storm Warnings Dixie Darlin*** - Michelle Chalupka
> *21 *Buckshot's Yukon Bontonbeau MH - John Graf
> *22 *Marathon's Be A Hero SH - Betsey Reiney
> *23 *Topbrass Carefree Copper - Shane Faltys
> *25 *Morningstar Maia SH ** WCX CCA - Ginne Pastor
> *28 *Lightninbolts Duck Doctor - Chris Van Eimeren
> *29 *Adirondac's Weebe Put'n a Hex on You RN, SH, WCX - Megan Baker
> *30 *Topbrass Gotta Lovett MH CD RA WCX - Bob Swift
> *34 *Thistle Rocks Storm Warning Maurene SH WC - Lynn/Tom Lane
> *35 *CH Deauxquest Hard Day's Knight UDT MH RAE VER - Anney Doucette


Thanks, Carol!


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

> *Amat: *
> 
> *1 *Topbrass One More Time Around MH** - James/Susan Bryan
> *2 *Goldbriars Copper Bullet*** - Joe Wattleworth
> *7 *Morningstar Apellation CDX MH *** WCX CCA VCX - Dennis McConnell
> *8 *Ambertrail's Renegade - David/Donna Williams
> *10 *Emberain Saint Elias MH CD - Paul/Linda Johnson
> *11 *FC Bro's Counterfeit Folly - Jerry Bailey
> *12 *Wasatch's Blackhorse Redhot - Jim Pickering
> *13 *GRHRCH Frisbies Rusty Sage WCX, MH - Shane Faltys
> *15 *Erinhills Aurora Borealis*** - Dianne Beatty
> *17 *RockErin Red River Ruckus *** - Kent/Judy Carter
> *21 *Trifecta's Good to Go CD SH *** - Joanna Lewis
> *22 *Topbrass No Time to Paws *** - Kaye Fuller
> *23 *Happydaugh's A Cut Above *** - Anne Strathern
> *24 *OTCH Salt Marsh Ready Aim Flyer UDX - Darlene Houlihan
> *26 *Firemark Hands On The Wheel *** - John Baitinger
> *27 *Topbrass Caleb UD - Connie Cleveland
> *28 *TopBrass Hawks Red Wing - Ernie Hawks
> *29 *Morningstar Maia SH ** WCX CCA - Ginnie Pastor
> *30 *RV ATR'S GangstamanMH*** - Chris Van Eimeren
> *32 *Millpond Musket Man JFTR*** - Medie Robinson
> *33 *Topbrass Liberty Belle III MH CD* - *Paul/Linda Johnson
> *35 *HRCH Firemarks Million Dollar Baby MH - Mike Castelli
> *36 *Firemarks Elusive One - Andy Whiteley
> *37 *Goldstar Micah - Connie Cleveland/Judy Rasmuson
> *39 *Topbrass Nobody's Fool - Joanna Lewis
> *40 *Special Touchs Satchacrazy BaileyMae MH *** - Wayne Skochenski
> *41 *Trifectas Bullet  - Lisa Kane/Grace Mondrosch
> *42 *Midas' Mr Beau Jangles SH  - David/Ginnie DuPont
> *43 *Little Bit of Gold Dust***MH - Bev Burns
> *44 *Amanda's Pick of Maggie Creek MH *** - George Fiebelkorn


.............


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

From Megan Baker on Facebook, slightly after 7 PM, after Amateur Water blind:

*1 *Topbrass One More Time Around MH** - James/Susan Bryan
*2 *Goldbriars Copper Bullet*** - Joe Wattleworth
*7 *Morningstar Apellation CDX MH *** WCX CCA VCX - Dennis McConnell
*8 *Ambertrail's Renegade - David/Donna Williams
*10 *Emberain Saint Elias MH CD - Paul/Linda Johnson
*11 *FC Bro's Counterfeit Folly - Jerry Bailey
*12 *Wasatch's Blackhorse Redhot - Jim Pickering
*13 *GRHRCH Frisbies Rusty Sage WCX, MH - Shane Faltys
*15 *Erinhills Aurora Borealis*** - Dianne Beatty
*17 *RockErin Red River Ruckus *** - Kent/Judy Carter
*21 *Trifecta's Good to Go CD SH *** - Joanna Lewis
*22 *Topbrass No Time to Paws *** - Kaye Fuller
*24 *OTCH Salt Marsh Ready Aim Flyer UDX - Darlene Houlihan
*26 *Firemark Hands On The Wheel *** - John Baitinger
*27 *Topbrass Caleb UD - Connie Cleveland
*28 *TopBrass Hawks Red Wing - Ernie Hawks
*30 *RV ATR'S GangstamanMH*** - Chris Van Eimeren
*33 *Topbrass Liberty Belle III MH CD* - *Paul/Linda Johnson
*35 *HRCH Firemarks Million Dollar Baby MH - Mike Castelli
*36 *Firemarks Elusive One - Andy Whiteley
*37 *Goldstar Micah - Connie Cleveland/Judy Rasmuson
*39 *Topbrass Nobody's Fool - Joanna Lewis
*40 *Special Touchs Satchacrazy BaileyMae MH *** - Wayne Skochenski
*41 *Trifectas Bullet - Lisa Kane/Grace Mondrosch
*43 *Little Bit of Gold Dust***MH - Bev Burns
*44 *Amanda's Pick of Maggie Creek MH *** - George Fiebelkorn

Looks like they dropped 4


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Thank you so much for posting!!!!! So many friends still in the running and so exciting to get the updates. Can't wait to see the outcome!
Diane


----------



## J. Walker

Gerry Clinchy said:


> From Megan Baker on Facebook, slightly after 7 PM, after Amateur Water blind:
> 
> *1 *Topbrass One More Time Around MH** - James/Susan Bryan
> *2 *Goldbriars Copper Bullet*** - Joe Wattleworth
> *7 *Morningstar Apellation CDX MH *** WCX CCA VCX - Dennis McConnell
> *8 *Ambertrail's Renegade - David/Donna Williams
> *10 *Emberain Saint Elias MH CD - Paul/Linda Johnson
> *11 *FC Bro's Counterfeit Folly - Jerry Bailey
> *12 *Wasatch's Blackhorse Redhot - Jim Pickering
> *13 *GRHRCH Frisbies Rusty Sage WCX, MH - Shane Faltys
> *15 *Erinhills Aurora Borealis*** - Dianne Beatty
> *17 *RockErin Red River Ruckus *** - Kent/Judy Carter
> *21 *Trifecta's Good to Go CD SH *** - Joanna Lewis
> *22 *Topbrass No Time to Paws *** - Kaye Fuller
> *24 *OTCH Salt Marsh Ready Aim Flyer UDX - Darlene Houlihan
> *26 *Firemark Hands On The Wheel *** - John Baitinger
> *27 *Topbrass Caleb UD - Connie Cleveland
> *28 *TopBrass Hawks Red Wing - Ernie Hawks
> *30 *RV ATR'S GangstamanMH*** - Chris Van Eimeren
> *33 *Topbrass Liberty Belle III MH CD* - *Paul/Linda Johnson
> *35 *HRCH Firemarks Million Dollar Baby MH - Mike Castelli
> *36 *Firemarks Elusive One - Andy Whiteley
> *37 *Goldstar Micah - Connie Cleveland/Judy Rasmuson
> *39 *Topbrass Nobody's Fool - Joanna Lewis
> *40 *Special Touchs Satchacrazy BaileyMae MH *** - Wayne Skochenski
> *41 *Trifectas Bullet - Lisa Kane/Grace Mondrosch
> *43 *Little Bit of Gold Dust***MH - Bev Burns
> *44 *Amanda's Pick of Maggie Creek MH *** - George Fiebelkorn
> 
> Looks like they dropped 4


I think you mean the land blind. I was there as a spectator. Sixteen dogs were called back for the water blind starting Tuesday morning. They wrapped up at 4:30 PM.


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Do you have the numbers of those 16 dogs?
Thanks!


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

J. Walker said:


> I think you mean the land blind. I was there as a spectator. Sixteen dogs were called back for the water blind starting Tuesday morning. They wrapped up at 4:30 PM.


Sorry, Jay.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Did you all realize that there are TWO visitors/breeders from the Europe at this year's National, especially here to see the field events. Is that some kind record? 

Can you imagine travelling all those miles, and then finding your buddy from back home at the same place?


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

http://atlantagoldens.org/National/Forms/FTAMATEUR.pdf 

First two series of the Amateur recorded on this pdf


----------



## Guest

Diane Brunelle said:


> Thank you so much for posting!!!!! So many friends still in the running and so exciting to get the updates. Can't wait to see the outcome!
> Diane


See Agent Castelli's post #129.


----------



## J. Walker

Diane Brunelle said:


> Do you have the numbers of those 16 dogs?
> Thanks!


Unfortunately, I don't. One of the handlers gave me that information on the way out. I was expecting to see at least half the dogs run the water blind so I went ahead and fed my dogs and aired them. I drove to the pond and everyone was packing up.


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Melanie Foster said:


> See Agent Castelli's post #129.


Is that the latest news on Haley and Willie? Hoping to have heard something today.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Seems everyone uses those smart phones except when you really want them to


----------



## 2goldens

11 back to last series...triple with 2 retired...all I got  except #22 still in.


----------



## Pinetree

Amt call backs water marks
10,12,21,22,27,28,30,36,37,40,43

From the Judge


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Thank you!


----------



## Sue Kiefer

Qual.????????????
Go Bev and Pixie.
Wayne and Bailey.
Chris and Clyde.
Sue


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Pinetree said:


> Amt call backs water marks
> 10 Elie - Paul Johnson
> 12 Chili - Jim Pickering
> 21 Gabby - Joanna Lewis
> 22 Flash - Kaye Fuller
> 27 Caleb - Connie Cleveland
> 28 Red - Ernie Hawkins
> 30 Clyde - Chris Van Eimeren
> 36 Lucy - Andy Whitely
> 37 Micah - Judy Rasmuson
> 40 Bailey - Wayne Skochenski
> 43 Pixie - Bev Burns
> 
> From the Judge


............


----------



## Annette

Good luck all!


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Gerry,
Thanks for putting names to the numbers for us! Go Andy and Lucy!
Diane


----------



## José Nijssen

Callbacks Open after landblind:
3,5,6,7,11,13,14,15,17,18,19,21,23,25,27.

Test had just finished when it started raining, we had a great time and saw some amazing work today!
All who are still in: lots of success tomorrow!


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Jose....Thanks for the Open callbacks....Wow, what a long trip you had to get to Atlanta! Glad you are having fun down there. Turns out, (I peeked at your website) we have the same dog families....Firemark and Ambertrail. Hope you are enjoying watching the "cousins" run at the National.

Go Mike & Haley....Go Andy & Lucy! It's your turn guys!

Diane


----------



## José Nijssen

Hi Diane, good to 'meet' you here. . Yes, we loved watching the cousins. Especially a full, but 3 year younger, brother of our Mexxie, Punch. We have seen so many wonderful dogs, it made me feel really proud of my breed.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

dreamweaver said:


> Callbacks Open after landblind:
> 3 Topbrass No Time to Paws *** - Kaye Fuller
> 5 OTCH Salt Marsh Ready Aim Flyer UDX - Darlene Houlihan
> 6 Goldbriars Copper Bullet*** - Joe Wattleworth
> 7 Storm Warnings Dixie Darlin*** - Michelle Chalupka
> 11 Ambertrail's Life Of Riley*** - David Williams
> 13 Firemarks Elusive One - Andy Whitely
> 14 Topbrass Caleb UD - Connie Cleveland
> 15 Millpond Musket Man JFTR*** - Medie Robinson
> 17 FC Bro's Counterfeit Folly - Jerry Bailey
> 18 RV ATR'S GangstamanMH*** - Chris Eimeren
> 19 FTCH Glenelm's Glowing Ember - Carey Petersen, owner
> Colin McNicol (handler)
> 21 Trifecta's Place Your Bets - Lisa Kane
> 23 HRCH Firemarks Million Dollar Baby MH - Mike Castelli
> 25 Turbo Steam'n Twilight Dragon CDX MH WCX - Ron Rubrecht
> 27 Goldstar Micah - Connie Cleveland/Judy Rasmuson
> 
> !


...........


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Oh Gosh!!!! I missed Dave Willimas, Lisa Kane, Gerry Bailey and Medie Robinson.....Godd luck all!


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Thanks so much to Jose for giving us some of the news! 

Sweepstakes results are being reported, but they can't seem to clear up their technology glitch with the field "reporters".


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

The Derby continues tomorrow morning at 8 AM.

They scrapped the last water series, so have to re-run again tomorrow. Going into that last series with 6 dogs, though one handler said they might not show up?

Don't know who is actually left, but may be able to get that info later.


----------



## GLDNS4C

*Unofficial but Exciting News.....A VERY BIG CONGRATULATIONS on a NEW AFC Golden.....AFC Topbrass Caleb UD ...who took 3rd place in the Am today! Congratulations to Connie & Caleb!!!!

Carol

P.S. Still waiting for official list of callbacks for all stakes.*


----------



## M. Robinson

callbacks to Open water blind....unofficial

3,5,6,7,8?,11,13,14,15,17,18,19,21,23,25,27,


----------



## SusanF

Where are you seeing sweeps results?


----------



## Becky Mills

GLDNS4C said:


> *Unofficial but Exciting News.....A VERY BIG CONGRATULATIONS on a NEW AFC Golden.....AFC Topbrass Caleb UD ...who took 3rd place in the Am today! Congratulations to Connie & Caleb!!!!
> 
> Carol
> 
> P.S. Still waiting for official list of callbacks for all stakes.*


What Carol said - Caleb is such a sweetheart.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Partial Derby information:

6 dogs going into another (5th) series at 8 AM tomorrow. 

I only know 4 of the 6 ..

3 - Topbrass Savannah - Jackie Mertens, owner
Jerry Day, handler
4 - Pine Run's Big Gun W.C.** - Erick Pfeifer
5 - Z's Kiskadee JH WCX - Peg Burlett
10 - Topbrass Carefree Copper - Shane Faltys owner
Jimmie Darnell, handler

8 & 11 are not in the last 6 remaining, but that's not much help, since at least 6 other dogs were also dropped along the way.

One judge had a "personal emergency" & another judge substitute was put in place early this AM

2 land series; 3rd series on water was scrapped & 4th series water was run.

Somewhere in there during one of the water series, they had to stop the test due to thunder & lightning.


----------



## jen

Joanna Lewis won the Qual with her young dog(sorry, left my cataloge in the cabin) and Lisa Wienhold with Luke got 4th...sorry, can't remember the other 2 placements. We were running all over the place making/delivering lunches, snacks, water, etc. Watched some some VERY nice work in between all the delivering  Couldn't ask for a better bunch of folks! Congrats to my good friend, Lisa (who ran Darlend Houlihan's 11 year old golden with one lung and 2 ACL repaired knees)!! He was spectacular! Also, congratulations to my friend Connie and Caleb on their new AFC!! Met so many wonderful folks (including the 2 from the Netherlands...very wonderful to talk to)...can't wait for the next one


----------



## mollyfetch

Yay Connie and Caleb!!! Woohoo!! Also - Joanna Lewis and Wiley won the Qual. I had a wonderful time running wild man Luke (well - he might have run me a bit.....). Judges were very good and so nice too - all around fun time hanging with the fluffy dog people. (though my labradors in my car were less than enthused with being excluded from the festivities!). Thanks to all for a fun couple of days.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Amateur placements: (noted as unofficial)

1st-30 RV ATR'S GangstamanMH*** 
2nd-12 Wasatch's Blackhorse Redhot 
3rd-27 Topbrass Caleb UD 
4th-37 Goldstar Micah 
Reserve Jam-21 Trifecta's Good to Go CD SH *** 
JAMs 10 Emberain Saint Elias MH CD 
36 Firemarks Elusive One 
43 Little Bit of Gold Dust***MH


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Qual placements 
1st-9 Topbrass Nobody's Fool 
2nd-34 Thistle Rocks Storm Warning Maurene SH WC 
3rd-25 Morningstar Maia SH ** WCX CCA 
4th-13 Topbrass Wing and a Prayer UD
Reserve JAM-23 Topbrass Carefree Copper 
JAM-28 Lightninbolts Duck Doctor


----------



## ErinsEdge

Congrats Chris and Clyde!


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Derby callbacks to last series

3 Topbrass Savannah 
4 Pine Run's Big Gun WC** 
5 Z's Kiskadee JH WCX 
10 Topbrass Carefree Copper 
13 Webshire's Dream Catcher SH 
14 Topbrass Forman Bound and Thunderstruck


----------



## Brad Turner

Way to go Chris and Clyde! It was nice to meet you guys this week and best of luck in the future. Congratulations on the Jam with Doc too.


----------



## Sue Kiefer

Congrads to Chris and Clyde!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sue


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Only 4 finished the Derby ... no placement info yet ...



> 4 Pine Run's Big Gun WC**
> 10 Topbrass Carefree Copper
> 13 Webshire's Dream Catcher SH
> 14 Topbrass Forman Bound and Thunderstruck


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Derby placements

1st -13 Webshire's Dream Catcher, SH
2nd - 10 Topbrass Copper **
3rd - 14 Topbrass Forman Bound & Thundersturck
4th - 4 Pine Run's Top Gun WC **


----------



## Sue Kiefer

Congrads to another Wis. dog and handler team.
Sue


----------



## Dan Wegner

Gerry Clinchy said:


> Derby placements
> 
> 1st -13 Webshire's Dream Catcher, SH
> 2nd - 10 Topbrass Copper **
> 3rd - 14 Topbrass Forman Bound & Thundersturck
> 4th - 4 Pine Run's Top Gun WC **


Congrats to all! Especially, Erick Pfieffer and Gunner for their 4th place! Not bad after bringing home a 2nd the weekend before at Atlanta. Erick and Gunner have done a great job and come a long way.


----------



## GLDNS4C

*All - Received official confirmation of our postings & placements from Joanna Lewis, Trial Secretary.

Thank you Gerry Clinchy for posting Am, Qual results & Medie Robinson for posting Open callbacks.

Confirmed Am placements and #27 new AFC.
Confirmed Qual placements.
Confirmed Open callbacks as posted (without#8) 
3,5,6,7,11,13,14,15,17,18,19,21,23,25,27

Gerry...Thanks for the Derby placements.

Congratulations to all....and good luck to those still in Open.

Transfer of data to GRCA website later today.....Carol*


----------



## Sue Kiefer

Congrads to Connie and caleb on your new AFC!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sue


----------



## Criquetpas

Congrats to Chris and Clyde for the Amat win also Chris/ Doc for the Qual JAM

NOW win the Open and and title him when you win at Michiana on the way home ( dream big) 

Earl


----------



## ErinsEdge

Good luck Michelle and Chris on the WM


----------



## Brad Turner

Way to go Connie and Caleb! It had to be the pep talk I gave you on the way to get the flyers Tuesday morning. Lol!


----------



## GLDNS4C

*Open callback to water marks (from FT secretary):

3 Topbrass No Time to Paws *** - Kaye Fuller
5 OTCH Salt Marsh Ready Aim Flyer UDX - Darlene Houlihan
7 Storm Warnings Dixie Darlin*** - Michelle Chalupka
11 Ambertrail's Life Of Riley*** - David Williams
14 Topbrass Caleb UD - Connie Cleveland
15 Millpond Musket Man JFTR*** - Medie Robinson
17 FC Bro's Counterfeit Folly - Jerry Bailey
18 RV ATR'S GangstamanMH*** - Chris Eimeren
19 FTCH Glenelm's Glowing Ember - Carey Petersen (owner) Colin McNicol (handler)
21 Trifecta's Place Your Bets - Lisa Kane
23 HRCH Firemarks Million Dollar Baby MH - Mike Castelli


Good luck to all in the 4th series.....Carol 

*


----------



## jgrammer

Good luck to all who are still playing! And congrats to Connie and new AFC Caleb!


----------



## Annette

Good luck to all in the last series of the Open.

Congratulations to Connie and Caleb on the AFC.


----------



## Erin O'Brien

Congratulations Connie and Caleb! Saw them run at Lardy's seminar and knew they would make it! Also congrats to Jimmie, Shane Faltys and his dog for placing in the derby and RJ in the qual! Nice work everyone!


----------



## golden boy 2

Open results

1st caleb
2nd haley
3rd jester
4th ready


----------



## mlopez

golden boy 2 said:


> Open results
> 
> 1st caleb
> 2nd haley
> 3rd jester
> 4th ready


WAY TO GO CALEB! He cleaned it up! Congrats to Connie!


----------



## sammydog

Huge congrats to Caleb and Connie for his new AFC followed shortly by his Open 1st!!! That is impressive!!

Jessica, Mira and Barley


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Open Placements
1st - 14 - Topbrass Caleb UD - Connie Cleveland
2nd - 23 - HRCH Firemarks Million Dollar Baby MH - Michael Castelli
3rd 17 - FC Bro's Counterfiet Folly - Gerald Bailey
4th - 5 - OTCH Salt Marsh Ready Aim Flyer UDX - Darlene Houlihan
RJAM - 21 - Trifecta's Place Your Bets - Lisa Kane
JAM - 7 - Storm Warnings Dixie Darlin*** - Michelle Chalupka
JAM - 11 - Ambertrail's Life Of Riley *** - David Williams
JAM - 18 - RV ATR's Gangstaman MH *** - Dottie Wattlelworth
JAM - 19 - FTCH Glenelm's Glowing Ember - Colin McNicol


----------



## Guest

Way to go Mike and Haley!  Though I still haven't quite forgiven you for lying to me. You promised she would never see a field trial or hunt test and look what you have gone and done yet again!


----------



## Breck

Congratulations Connie & Caleb, nice showing!


----------



## Becky Mills

A huge congratulations to all of you!!!!


----------



## Annette

Congratulations to all the Open placers and finishers. Casey sends a special congrats to Jester.


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Congrats to everyone who finished, but especially Mike & Haley on your 2nd place and Dave & Riley on your jam! Way to go you guys. Awesome news! Proud to be part of the family.
Diane


----------



## GLDNS4C

*Sending a "special thank you" to all who represented our breed so well in the field trial. Hope you had fun. Congratulations to everyone!!!

Carol*


----------



## jeffbuikema

Sounds like a great field trial at the Specialty! Congratulations to Connie and Caleb on doing so well in the Amateur and the Open. Pretty impressive! Lisa good job in the Derby. I trust everyone had fun watching all those goldens running in the four stakes! There are so many new goldens now running! Next year in Missouri!


----------



## M. Robinson

Just thought the entire Open was wonderfully set up and judged...great bird placement.....no tricks..........no bird crates to run over top of....no narrow corridors to lose fast dogs in...no back-lit handlers on blinds....no gunners in the dark of a treeline.....and all the answers a judge could want....an excellent test. Thanks Carol and Kyle!


----------



## mollyfetch

It was a great trial - congrats to all who participated - but especially to the LTG (Ladies Training Group....) and Darlene Houlihan extra especially who let me run her awesome boy Luke in the Qual!


----------



## John Gassner

Congratulations to all those that placed, finished, or simply came to their first Specialty. Way to go Chris and Clyde. Super nice guy with a super nice dog. Connie and Caleb. His Land blinds looked nice all week. Also congrats to Michelle Chalupka for her first (but not last) Open ribbon. 

It was nice meeting folks from all over the US, Canada and beyond. I think everyone enjoyed themselves.

Thanks to the Open, Am and Qual. judges for giving of their time. Thanks to the landowners for the generous use of some spectacular grounds! Tommy and Keith were great! The birdboys (men) were outstanding. James has a bionic arm that he demonstrated all week.

Special thank you to those that worked in front of and behind the scenes to pull this off. Connie, Judy, Jackie, Joanna and the rest of the crew did a great job orchestrating this event.

Bait stayed out and gunned all day for the Am instead of watching what was going on at the Open. He ran his dog "cold". So many others pitched in to do whatever was needed to pull this off. Ernie and Andy and Jerry and so many others.

There will always be those that never lift a finger to help out. They usually complain the most about all that is wrong instead of helping out and realizing all that is right. 

Thank you to everyone that made this event RIGHT!!! 

John


----------



## jen

Congratulations to everyone who ran!! We watched so many wonderful representatives of our breed  Huge congrats to my good friend Connie and her sweet boy Caleb for a wonderful weekend (he also had a 3rd in the Am at the ARC trial this past weekend)! Great job everyone...fun serving lunches to everyone who worked so hard to make this a success!


----------



## ErinsEdge

Congrats to everyone who ran and especially Chris with his Amateur win and Michelle who jammed her first Open, and must have done a great job of handling with lots of deep breaths!


----------



## jgrammer

Congratulations to all those that placed or jammed in the Open, but especially to Mike and Haley! And Connie and Caleb, what a fabulous National you have had, congratulations!!


----------



## Sue Kiefer

Congrads to all.
Everyone have a safe trip home.
Sue


----------



## Bait

Gerry Clinchy said:


> Open Placements
> 1st - 14 - Topbrass Caleb UD - Connie Cleveland
> 2nd - 23 - HRCH Firemarks Million Dollar Baby MH - Michael Castelli
> 3rd 17 - FC Bro's Counterfiet Folly - Gerald Bailey
> 4th - 5 - OTCH Salt Marsh Ready Aim Flyer UDX - Darlene Houlihan
> RJAM - 21 - Trifecta's Place Your Bets - Lisa Kane
> JAM - 7 - Storm Warnings Dixie Darlin*** - Michelle Chalupka
> JAM - 11 - Ambertrail's Life Of Riley *** - David Williams
> JAM - 18 - RV ATR's Gangstaman MH *** - Dottie Wattlelworth
> JAM - 19 - FTCH Glenelm's Glowing Ember - Colin McNicol


Correction; JAM-18- RV ATR's Gangstaman MH*** - Chris Van Eimeren. 
Big Congrats to Chris on his AM win and Open Jam! Chris' first specialty, and hopefully not his last. 
And, Michelle Chalupka gets a big congrats for her first Open finish With Dixie. And not her last! 
And, to Joanna Lewis for her AM finish, with Gabby, and Win in the Q with her youngster, Wiley! 
Lotta firsts here this year! If I'm missing any, please fill in the blanks, guys. 
Nothing like seeing this happen.
Congrats to all the rest of our friends who placed and finished. Andy, Lisa, Bev, the list goes on. 
And, wanna ditto John on the bird boys, workers and judges. These kids worked long days in the hot sun and just kept on working hard. Don't forget Poo Poo, Dave, And Blue too.  And the Landowners who donated their AWESOME GROUNDS! 
Thanks to the judges. Didn't get to see a whole lot besides the AM, where Mitch Brown and Bruce Hall ran a GREAT show, and are a real pleasure to work with. As well as Valerie Marks And Margot Brown, who also setup nice tests, ran a smooth show, and at the same time, made it a pleasure for everyone involved. 
And, Thanks to John for jumping in and being the derby substitute judge. And, know he was pleased to do it, especially since I was fortunate enough to meet his co judge, Doug Trautman and we found him to be another "keeper" Friendly, Generous, credit to the sport! 
Didn't get to see much of the Open judges  But, thanks to all for donating your time as well. It ain't easy spending long, hot days in that chair watching "Fluffie's"  
Again this year we enjoyed the whole experience of the spirit of the specialty. From the training beforehand, (where we got to spend good times with good friends, and found "Van Man" and his dogs to be "the real deal") to the trial, and the evenings with all our friends from around the country. We even had a Becky Mills sighting! What a great kid!  Got to pet Hoss. Been awhile since we've seen him. Was a treat. 
Was great again, to see old friends and make more new ones. 
Had to boogy up the road yesterday and drive into the wee hours. Gotta go get my Tux, get to rehearsal, and watch my baby girl get married.
It sometimes gets easy to get caught up in trying to get SOOOOO much training, traveling, competing, etc. that we forget what's most important........Family. 
Let us never forget.


----------



## heather

I know this is early, but does anyone know the location of the 2012 golden national? East, west?Thanks. Want to start planning.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

heather said:


> I know this is early, but does anyone know the location of the 2012 golden national? East, west?Thanks. Want to start planning.


2012 - Purina Farms, St. Louis (? club)
2013 - Wichita, TX (Dallas - Ft. Worth Club, I think)
2014 - So Carolina (Sandlapper Club)

Congratulations to all ... and thanks to all who made this incredible event happen.

Golden people are an amazing group!


----------



## Brad Turner

This was my first specialty and it was a great experience. I will definitely be in St. Louis next year. Thanks guys!


----------



## golden boy 2

Sign up for your Clyde and Haley pups of 2012!!


----------



## g_fiebelkorn

Bait, as always great to see you and Kathy.


----------



## Bait

Right back at ya George! Always a pleasure. Sorry we didn't get more time to hang out. 
One fact I DID forget to mention.....Something that's been a LONG time coming. Finally had the pleasure and priveledge to meet, in person, the legend, the infamous Glenda Brown!  'Bout time! She is such an advocate for the breed! And, found her to be the Kind, caring person that I expected.....Prolly even more so. What a sweetheart. What a treat.......And what a hugger!  One of the true highlights of this trip!


----------



## José Nijssen

Bait, I can only second that. What a special lady. Some time ago we exchanged emails. Glenda sent me some very interesting articles she wrote. So helpful, so friendly. Special.
So, for me it was wonderful to be able to put a face to a name. It was an honour.
Not just a special and humble lady, also the proud owner of the grandfather of our Sparky, Bart. Glenda, we'll keep in touch.

Astrid and I, we had a wonderful 4 days with you guys in Buckhead. Was really special. We've seen some spectacular work, some amazing dog-handler teams. We took I think 2000 pictures, some really nice. I'll have to figure out a way to share some of them with you all.


----------



## Bait

Was very nice to meet you. I just hope it was worth your hop across the pond.


----------



## José Nijssen

It was nice meeting you too, and yes it was certainly worth the hop. I missed my dogs terribly, that was the only downside to the trip. And boy, I wished they would have been there and that we could have tried and do the tests ourselves. Apart from the waterblind in the open that is ...  That was a monster of a test as far as I am concerned. Seen some amazing work.

I am so terribly proud of my breed!


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

It occurs to me that Labrador people may not understand how a breed specialty, even a National, can inspire a thread of 215 (now 216!) posts. Probably as difficult to understand as why there are some who insist on running field trials with a Golden instead of a Lab


----------



## Guest

Gerry Clinchy said:


> It occurs to me that Labrador people may not understand how a breed specialty, even a National, can inspire a thread of 215 (now 216!) posts. Probably as difficult to understand as why there are some who insist on running field trials with a Golden instead of a Lab


Good point, Gerry. It is a social event as much as anything. Most of us don't see each other but once a year and we're lucky if that. What better way to get together and visit with friends and what better place than an event including our dogs. (Sorry to have missed this year, but as suspected, Jump did come in season during the trial so thank goodness to have saved the $$ getting out there only to be "out of race.") I still got plenty of reports though. 

Also, how else can those of us with serious investments in the breed hope to see the top dogs running all in one place...dogs from all over the country we never would have the opportunity to see otherwise.

With all due respect to the other National Retriever events though, this is not a "National," it is a National Specialty. Bigggg difference.

Congrats to everyone who brought home ribbons and we hope to see you next year!


----------



## vanman

Gotta compete with a golden,my heart and soul is with these dogs.Wouldnt want any other.was a pleasure meeting so many great people.Bait ,Kathy,Andy,Laura,Michele,thanks for the great time pre training,we will do it again!Too much fun not too.Dog work was astounding.There are lots of awesome goldens out there,it was exilerating to watch them do there thing.Thanks to everyone involved in organizing the event and running things from behind the scene.couldnt have went off otherwise.I really had fun,thats what its about.


----------



## vanman

Also a big thank you to judges Bruce Hall and Mitch Brown for a very challenging trial, and to Carol Lilenfeld and Kyle Brussard for a well put together and challenging trial.It was an honor to be there.Thank you also to landowners Tommy Parrish and Keith Pharr for the fantastic grounds to hold the event on and to Doug Troutmann for his kindness and hospitality during pre training.Thank you all very much.Also way to keep a secret Mr. Gassner!you did a good job of it.


----------



## José Nijssen

There will be some nice pictures of Clyde coming your way Vanman


----------



## Bait

Right back at ya, Chris! Was a pleasure and a priveledge to share the week with you. You da Man, Vanman!!!  Was worth the trip. (And the high speed ride home) Got some really good pics of pre training and the trial. I'll email you some.


----------



## vanman

thanks Bait/ Jose'.hope the trip back across the pond was troublefree.Hope to see your dogs next time./Bait,were there a couple of dead yuingling soldiers at the wedding???


----------



## Bait

vanman said:


> thanks Bait/ Jose'.hope the trip back across the pond was troublefree.Hope to see your dogs next time./Bait,were there a couple of dead yuingling soldiers at the wedding???


Oh yeah! Quite a few!  Heading out now. Gonna go find some birds.


----------



## vanman

good luck hunting.I sat in a blind this morning with the Clydester,felt good .tommorrow is the old mans turn.he was happy to see me.(so was Wendy).


----------



## Creek Retrievers

vanman said:


> good luck hunting.I sat in a blind this morning with the Clydester,felt good .tommorrow is the old mans turn.he was happy to see me.(so was Wendy).


Congrats Chris on your success at the Speciality! Clyde is a great dog.


----------

